# everything that's yours (das vs. was)



## Linguófilo

Hallo,
 ich fragte mich ob es "alles, was deiner ist" oder "alles, das deiner ist" ist (oder auch was anderes), und ob es da eine Regel gibt. Ich will sagen "everything that's yours", "everything that belongs/pertains to you".
  Könntet ihr mich bitte helfen? Danke


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_​alles, was Dein ist (whatever's yours)_


----------



## perpend

I don't think either is really wrong. I'd use "deins".

Alles, was *deins *ist ...
Alles, das *deins *ist ...

I think the meaning is "Alles, was/das dir gehört ...".


----------



## Linguófilo

Dankeschön.


----------



## manfy

No! 'Deins' is too modern and too materialistic for a poem.
"Alles, was deiner ist" is more outdated, hence automatically more poetic and expresses "alles, was Du bist or alles, was Dich ausmacht"...or something along those lines...


----------



## perpend

But it's about what *belongs *to someone, manfy. 

At least, that's what it says in the original post.


----------



## Linguófilo

Ja, aber ich auch bevorzuge "alles, was deiner ist". Es klingt mir natürlicher und auch poetischer. Und ich glaub es ist Nominativ, nicht Genitiv, denn es IST deiner. Doch bin ich nicht sicher daran.  
Danke.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Linguófilo said:


> alles, was deiner ist


ist hundertprozentig falsch, gleichviel, ob Prosa oder Lyrik. Was soll der Genitiv? Ich wiederhole: _​alles, was Dein ist_


----------



## Linguófilo

Ich verstehe doch nicht. Benutzt man nicht "dein" wie ein Adjektiv? Wie in "dein Haus, dein Mann"? Wie "your" auf Englisch? Ich dachte, dass "yours" auf Englisch übersetzt man wie "deiner" auf Deutsch, im Nominativ. Und dann "deinen", "deinem" und "deines" nach dem Fall. Könntest du das mir bitte erklären?


----------



## Linguófilo

Oh, da "alles" neutrum ist, benutzt man "dein". "deiner" ist maskulinum. Ist es so?


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> ist hundertprozentig falsch, gleichviel, ob Prosa oder Lyrik. Was soll der Genitiv? Ich wiederhole: _​alles, was Dein ist_



Ja, im modernen Deutsch schon! Aber Poesie lässt sich doch durch banale Grammatik nicht die Flügel stutzen!
"Alles, was Deiner ist" sehe ich als 'kreatives' Genitiv von "Alles, was Du bist"


----------



## perpend

Linguofilo hat aber doch nicht (bisher) gesagt, dass es poetisch sein sollte.


----------



## Linguófilo

^ Es ist wahr. Aber ja, es ist für ein Gedicht meines.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Ja, im modernen Deutsch schon! Aber Poesie lässt sich doch durch banale Grammatik nicht die Flügel stutzen!
> "Alles, was Deiner ist" sehe ich als 'kreatives' Genitiv von "Alles, was Du bist"


Wie soll jemand zugleich seiner selbst sein? In welcher ungestutzten Poesie welcher Epoche auch immer.


----------



## bearded

Eine kurze grammatische Erklärung wäre vielleicht - zugunsten von allen Nichtmuttersprachlern - von Nutzen.  Linguòfilo denkt wahrscheinlich  (#9,10) an Ausdrücke wie  _mein Vater und deiner/_ _mein Haus und deines  (my house and your__*s*)_ und fragt, wieso jetzt _dein_ als Prädikat richtig sein soll.  Engl. ' this is your*s'.  *Ich könnte es ihm in meiner Sprache schon erklären, aber auf 'gut Deutsch' fällt es mir schwer. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 


manfy said:


> No! 'Deins' is too modern and too materialistic for a poem.
> "Alles, was deiner ist" is more outdated, hence automatically more poetic and expresses "alles, was Du bist or alles, was Dich ausmacht"...or something along those lines...



Aber das ist nicht das, was der Verfasser ausdrücken möchte. Er möchte sagen: "everything that's yours" (siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag).



Schimmelreiter said:


> _​alles, was Dein ist (whatever's yours)_


So würde ich das auch sagen. Nach meinem Empfinden ist das auch schön poetisch.


----------



## manfy

Sowka said:


> Aber das ist nicht das, was der Verfasser ausdrücken möchte. Er möchte sagen: "everything that's yours" (siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag).



Ja, aber ich hatte dies eher im übertragenen Sinn verstanden.
Ich kann mir keine brauchbare poetische und romantische Weiterführung dieses Ausdrucks vorstellen, weder auf Englisch noch auf Deutsch.
Vielleicht: "everything that's yours shall be mine..." ? ...klingt eher nach einem Scheidungsspruch als nach einem poetisch-romantischen Gedicht...


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ja, im modernen Deutsch schon! Aber Poesie lässt sich doch durch banale Grammatik nicht die Flügel stutzen!
> "Alles, was Deiner ist" sehe ich als 'kreatives' Genitiv von "Alles, was Du bist"


Entschuldige, dass ich Dir da so hart wiedersprechen muss. SR und Sowka haben vollkommen recht. *Gerade *poetisch geht nur _dein_ (prädikativ, unflektiert) und nicht _deiner_. Genitiv ergibt weder grammatisch Sinn noch ist es poetisch. Syntaktisch ist _dein _ein Adjektiv-Äquivalent und kein Subjektiv-Äquivalent. Wenn Du das Possessivpronomen als Subjektiv-Äquivalent verwenden willst, kommt nur Nominativ Neutrum in Frage, also _dein(e)s_.

Ich nehme an, Du hast Dich durch das _-s_ im englischen _yours _verwirren lassen. Das _-s_ ist hier keine Genitivmarkierung, sondern_ yours_ ist die nicht-attributive, d.h. frei stehende Form (Bezeichnung in englischen Grammatiken: _absolute form_) des Possessivpronomens (_my-mine, thy-thine, his-his, her-hers, its-its, our-ours, your-yours, their-theirs_)*:
_This is *your* house._ (Attributiv)
_This house is *yours*._ (Prädikativ)
_My house is red; *yours* is yellow._ (Substantivisch)
___________________________________
*Historisch-morphologisch sind die auf _-s_ endenden absoluten Formen natürlich aus Genitivformen entstanden. Sie haben aber die auf _-n_ endenden älteren absoluten Formen (_hern, ourn_) ersetzt und sind heute nicht mehr als Genitive zu verstehen.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Entschuldige, dass ich Dir da so hart wiedersprechen muss. SR und Sowka haben vollkommen recht. Gerade poetisch geht nur _dein_ (prädikativ, unflektiert) und nicht _deiner_. Genitiv ergibt weder grammatisch Sinn noch ist es poetisch.



Ich verstehe euren Einspruch schon und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass der Ausdruck lupenrein ist.
Aber im Vergleich zum modernen "Alles, was Dir gebührt, werde ich ..." mit dem veraltet-poetischen "Alles, was Deiner gebührt, ...", hätte ich keine großen Skrupel "Alles, was Deiner ist" anzuwenden, vorausgesetzt es ist das, was Linguofilo ausdrücken möchte - aber ohne umliegenden Kontext ist dies natürlich nicht bestimmbar!

------------
PS: "Alles, was Deiner gebührt, ..." verstehe ich als Verkürzung von "Alles, was Deiner selbst gebührt, ...", deiner Person, deinem Du-Sein.
Somit heißt "Alles, was Deiner ist" nicht 'alles, was des deinen ist" sondern 'alles, was deiner selbst ist', also 'alles, was du bist'.
Ick könnte schwören, ich habe vergleichbare Ausdrücke schon mehrmals in alter Literatur gelesen, grob 18. oder 19. Jahrhundert.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> ...veraltet-poetischen "Alles, was Deiner gebührt, ...


Ich kenne kein "veraltet-poetisches" Genitivobjekt mit dem Verb _gebühren_. Den Gebrauch müsstest Du mir nachweisen. Vielleicht findest Du im 17. Jahrhundert einige Belegstellen: Damals gab es, so wie heute Genitivobjekte oft durch Dativobjekte ersetzt werden, umgekehrt eine inflationäre Verwendung von Genitivobjekten.

Mit _Alles was Dein ist_ hat dies aber überhaupt gar nichts zu tun. _Dein_ ist mit dem Kopulaverb _sein_ kein Objekt sondern ein prädikatives Pronomen. Und da ist jede oblique Form weder veraltet noch poetisch sondern nur falsch.

 Du denkst vielleicht an Sätze wie _Ich gedenke Deiner_. Es ist eine veraltende Eigenschaft des Verbes _gedenken_, eine Genitivobjekt zu regieren. Das kannst Du nicht einfach auf beliebige andere Verben übertragen, so wie Du nicht einfach ein Dativ- durch ein Akkusativobjekt ersetzen kannst, nur weil es andere Verben gibt, die ein solches haben. Welche Kasus regiert werden ist eine Eigenschaft des einzelnen Verbes.


----------



## bearded

> berndf:
> Dein ist mit dem Kopularvrb sein kein Objekt sondern ein attributives Pronomen


Attributiv oder prädikativ?


----------



## Hutschi

http://woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/?sigle=DWB&mode=Vernetzung&lemid=GG03064#XGG03064

Beispiel aus Grimms Wörterbuch;



> _d. h. dir oder *deiner würde nicht*_* gebühret*. _so lassen wir noch den dat. fehlen beim part., z. b. ein buch_ hat nicht die gebürende beachtung gefunden, _die ihm, seinem werte geziemte, zukäme, denn_ zukommen _geht auch hier mit_ gebüren _gleich, selbst bloszes_kommen _mit dat., geziemen_ (V, 1643).



Ich kannte den Ausdruck mit Genitiv vorher schon (sofern es wirklich ein Genitiv ist). An einen Anglizismus glaube ich nicht. Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang hierzu.


Ich denke nicht, dass es in Poesie falsch ist.
Im "normalen" Sprachgebrauch ist es sicher veraltet.
Ob es in Dialekten noch verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Attributiv oder prädikativ?


Natürlich, ich bessere es gleich aus.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> _dir oder *deiner würde nicht*_* gebühret*


Beides ist Dativ: 
(1) _dir_
(2) _deiner Würde


_Ich bezweifle stark, dass _gebühren_ je genitivisch konstruiert wurde. Es bedeutet doch _geschuldet werden._


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Ob es in Dialekten noch verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.



  Super Stichwort, danke!

Ausdruck:
"Zwecks deiner moch i des net!" (Wegen dir mache ich das nicht.)

Ergo, die Anwendung existiert! (wenn auch nicht regelkonform). Dialekte haben ihren Ursprung in alten Sprachformen und erhalten sich nicht ganz grundlos gegenüber der preskriptiven Standardsprache.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir sicher, dass ich diese Form auch in gedruckter alter Literatur gelesen habe, kann aber keine Quelle nennen. Ich lese diese alte Literatur nur sehr sporadisch, da sie sehr anstrengend sein kann.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Zwecks deiner moch i des net!


Wie willst Du das sonst sagen? _zwecks_ regiert doch ausschließlich den Genitiv!



Wie schon in #24 ausgeführt, bedeutet _gebühren geschuldet werden_:

_Ihm gebührt Achtung. = Ihm wird Achtung geschuldet._ 

Dergleichen ist unfähig, genitivisch konstruiert zu werden.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Super Stichwort, danke!
> 
> Ausdruck:
> "Zwecks deiner moch i des net!" (Wegen dir mache ich das nicht.)
> 
> Ergo, die Anwendung existiert! (wenn auch nicht regelkonform). Dialekte haben ihren Ursprung in alten Sprachformen und erhalten sich nicht ganz grundlos gegenüber der preskriptiven Standardsprache.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir sicher, dass ich diese Form auch in gedruckter alter Literatur gelesen habe, kann aber keine Quelle nennen. Ich lese diese alte Literatur nur sehr sporadisch, da sie sehr anstrengend sein kann.


Natürlich, mit _wegen _gehört ja auch der Genitiv. Obwohl das inzwischen standardsprachlich anerkannt ist, sträuben sich mir bei _wegen dir_ statt _deinetwegen/wegen deiener_ immer noch sämtliche Nackenhaare.

Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Satz zu tun, den wir hier diskutieren (_Alles, was dein ist_). Nur weil *in bestimmten Konstruktionen* historisch der Genitiv verlangt wurde, wo dies heute nicht mehr üblich ist, heißt das doch nicht, dass du wahllos *irgendwo *Genitive platzieren und das dann „historisch“ nennen kannst.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Nur weil *in bestimmten Konstruktionen* historisch der Genitiv verlangt wurde, wo dies heute nicht mehr üblich ist


Zu Genitiv > Dativ fällt mir kein Beispiel ein, Ersetzung des Genitivs durch eine Präpositionalkonstruktion gilt nicht, und _trotz _kehrt allenfalls zum früher üblichen Dativ zurück.

Genitiv > Akkusativ: _vergessen_


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Zu Genitiv > Dativ fällt mir kein Beispiel ein


_Wegen dir_ statt _wegen deiner_ oder kontrahiert _deinetwegen_. Das Beispiel ist doch in dem Post, den Du zitiert hast.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Beides ist Dativ:
> (1) _dir_
> (2) _deiner Würde
> 
> 
> _Ich bezweifle stark, dass _gebühren_ je genitivisch konstruiert wurde. Es bedeutet doch _geschuldet werden._



Der Balken fiel von meinem Auge. Ich habe "würde" als Verb gelesen, es ist aber ein Substantiv. Man sieht, wie nützlich die heutige Klein- und Großschreibung ist.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Zu Genitiv > Dativ fällt mir kein Beispiel ein, Ersetzung des Genitivs durch eine Präpositionalkonstruktion gilt nicht, und _trotz _kehrt allenfalls zum früher üblichen Dativ zurück.



Naja, bei 'wegen' ist die Verschiebung erkennbar. 'Des Geldes wegen ...' klingt für mich noch eindeutig richtiger als 'wegen dem Geld ...', aber mit Personalpronomen kenne ich nur Dativ 'wegen mir, dir, ihr'. Genitiv 'wegen meiner, deiner, seiner' klingt äußerst angestaubt und dialektal.

PS: Im 'modernen' Dialekt sagt man auch eher "zwecks dir moch i's net" statt "zwecks deiner ..."


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Wegen dir_ statt _wegen deiner_ oder kontrahiert _deinetwegen_. Das Beispiel ist doch in dem Post, den Du zitiert hast.


Das ist doch keine gleichwertige Ersetzung, sondern eine minderwertige Nebenform.

Dagegen fallen mir unschwer gleichwertige Genitiversetzungen ein: _​Ich warte/denke/vergesse deiner._ In keinem Fall trat der Dativ an die Stelle des Genitivs.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ist doch keine gleichwertige Ersetzung, sondern eine minderwertige Nebenform.


Das sehen du und ich so. Außer uns "Spinnern" aber sonst niemand mehr.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> PS: Im 'modernen' Dialekt sagt man auch eher "zwecks dir moch i's net" statt "zwecks deiner ..."


In bairischen Dialekten (wie in vielen anderen Dialekten übrigens auch) ist der Genitiv als nativer Kasus schon eine ganze Weile vollständig verschwunden. Reste gibt es eigentlich nur noch in aus dem standarddeutschen entlehnten feststehenden Ausdrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Kann das dann beim Rückgehen auf Standarddeutsch zu Überkompensation führen?

(Das ist mir beim Umlernen vom Fränkischen Dialekt als Kind manchmal passiert, ich habe aber vergessen, in welchen Fällen. Hauptsächlich Aussprache und Fallbildung).)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Reste gibt es eigentlich nur noch in aus dem standarddeutschen entlehnten feststehenden Ausdrücken.


Zum Beispiel hört man mitunter: _[Moch's] wegn meiner ([Mach's] meinetwegen/von mir aus)_.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Kann das dann beim Rückgehen auf Standarddeutsch zu Überkompensation führen?


Ja, durchaus möglich.


----------



## Frieder

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ist doch keine gleichwertige Ersetzung, sondern eine minderwertige Nebenform.



Was _minderwertig_ ist, und was nicht, bestimmen die *Sprecher *und nicht die *Sprache*. Überhaupt finde ich den Begriff _minderwertig_ im Zusammenhang mit Sprache unangebracht.



			
				berndf said:
			
		

> Das sehen du und ich so. Außer uns "Spinnern" aber sonst niemand mehr.



Ich glaube nicht, das es irgendjemandem zusteht, sich - in welcher Form auch immer - über andere hinwegzuheben, zu behaupten, der Wahre Wahrer der Sprache zu sein - egal, ob  oder nicht.

Fakt ist: Heute sagt man "wegen dir" und nicht "deinetwegen". Das mag man bedauern oder geißeln, aber es ist "outdated". Selbst wenn ich eingestehen muss, auch zu diesen "Spinnern" zu gehören, so kann ich doch nicht alles andere als _minderwertig _bezeichnen - das ist sprachlicher Fundamentalismus in seiner unangenehmsten Form.


----------



## manfy

"Meinetwegen/deinetwegen/seinetwegen" ist eigentlich schon noch in Gebrauch, hat jedoch die Vorrangstellung gegenüber "wegen mir/dir/ihm" verloren. Die Form "wegen meiner/deiner/seiner" scheint jedoch gänzlich in den Dialekt abgerutscht zu sein, bzw. wird als veraltet angesehen.

Nur als kleiner Zusatz zu meiner obigen Post: "Zwecks dir ..." und seltener "zwecks deiner ..." ist zwar im modernen Dialekt zu hören, im original bairischen Dialekt heißt es eigentlich "zwengs deiner...". Ich konnte zwar keinen Ursprung des Worts finden, nehme aber an, dass es von 'zuwegens' kommt, einer veralteten Form von 'wegen'.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frieder said:


> Fakt ist: Heute sagt man "wegen dir" und nicht "deinetwegen".


Wer genau ist _man_? Das gesunde Volksempfinden? Und was passiert mit Leuten, die es nicht teilen?


Ad rem:
"Früher" hieß es _einer Sache vergessen_. Davon zeugt noch das Vergissmeinnicht. Bei _vergessen _ist der Akkusativ an die Stelle des Genitivs getreten, und der Genitiv ist obsolet.

_meinetwegen _ist nicht obsolet. Es ist quicklebendig. Und unter meinen Bekannten die Form der Wahl. Vielleicht ist Österreich da etwas rückständig. Und meine Bekannten sowieso. Von mir gar nicht zu reden. Schlecht?


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> _Meinetwegen_...ist quicklebendig


Ist es denn lebendiger mit der Bedeutung wie in _meinetwegen darfst du tun, was du willst _oder mit der Bedeutung _meinetwegen musste er leider sterben?_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ist es denn lebendiger mit der Bedeutung wie in _meinetwegen darfst du tun, was du willst _oder mit der Bedeutung _meinetwegen musste er leider sterben?_


In der Bedeutung _von mir aus _ist es vermutlich sogar noch mehrheitsfähig, wobei ja gerade ich die Mehrheitsfähigkeit für ein Argument minderer Relevanz halte. Sonst haben wir ein Ranking, in dem BILD über Goethe steht.

Für die Lebendigkeit ist Mehrheitsfähigkeit grundsätzlich irrelevant. Man möge mir eine Qualitätszeitung nennen, die statt 
_[...] Putin. Seinetwegen machen sich die Balten Sorgen._
_[...] Putin. Wegen ihm machen sich die Balten Sorgen.
_schreibt.


----------



## bearded

Verzeih, SR, aber wenn man entscheiden soll, ob ein Ausdruck 'lebendig' ist - wie Du schreibst - , dann scheint mir die Mehrheitsfähigkeit doch relevant zu sein. Für mich ist in irgendeiner Sprache ein Ausdruck dann lebendig, wenn sein Gebrauch in der Bevölkerung weit verbreitet ist. Warum müsste man nur ''Qualitätsquellen'' in Betracht ziehen?  Solche Quellen neigen manchmal sogar dazu, von obsoleten bis 'toten' Ausdrücken Gebrauch zu machen...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Warum müsste man nur ''Qualitätsquellen'' in Betracht ziehen?


Wer redet denn von _nur_? Es ist genau umgekehrt: Ausdrücke sind lebendig, wenn sie in BILD gebraucht werden. Aber Ausdrücke brauchen nicht in BILD gebraucht zu werden, um lebendig zu sein.


----------



## bearded

Wer hat denn geschrieben _*Für die Lebendigkeit *ist Mehrheitsfähigkeit grundsätzlich irrelevant....sonst haben wir ein Ranking, in dem 'Bild' über Goethe steht?  _Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Steht jetzt Bild doch über Goethe?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Es kann doch ein Ausdruck höchst lebendig sein, ohne von der Mehrheit der Sprecher gebraucht zu werden.


----------



## wandle

Schimmelreiter said:


> Es kann doch ein Ausdruck höchst lebendig sein, ohne von der Mehrheit der Sprecher gebraucht zu werden.


Ja, natürlich (sonst könnte es keine regelmäßige Wortrequenzunterschiede geben).


berndf said:


> Ich nehme an, Du hast Dich durch das _-s_ im englischen _yours _verwirren lassen. Das _-s_ ist hier keine Genitivmarkierung, sondern_ yours_ ist die nicht-attributive, d.h. frei stehende Form (Bezeichnung in englischen Grammatiken: _absolute form_) des Possessivpronomens ...
> ___________________________________
> *Historisch-morphologisch sind die auf _-s_ endenden absoluten Formen natürlich aus Genitivformen entstanden. Sie haben aber die auf _-n_ endenden älteren absoluten Formen (_hern, ourn_) ersetzt und sind heute nicht mehr als Genitive zu verstehen.


Ich habe _yours_ immer für ein wirkliches Genitiv, und zwar ein verdoppeltes gehalten. 

In _Chambers English Dictionary (1990)_ steht es: _pronoun_ *yours* (*yourn* _dial_.) a double genitive, used predicatively or absolutely.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

wandle said:


> double genitive


In the sense that one of the two is partitive? _​(of that which belongs to you)_


----------



## wandle

No; the dictionary gives the example





> *you and yours* you and your family or property


('yours' meaning 'that which belongs to you').


----------



## Hutschi

deutsch gibt es analog im familiären Bereich:
Du und die Deinigen ...
Dir und den Deinigen ...

"Sie und die Ihrigen" habe ich dagegen noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> deutsch gibt es analog im familiären Bereich:
> Du und die Deinigen ...
> Dir und den Deinigen ...
> 
> "Sie und die Ihrigen" habe ich dagegen noch nicht gehört.



Ich würde eher sagen "Du und die Deinen".

"Sie und die Ihren" klingt mir auch nicht vertraut.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Ich würde eher sagen "Du und die Deinen".
> ...


Das klingt deutlich moderner.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> "Sie und die Ihrigen" habe ich dagegen noch nicht gehört.


_Ihnen und den Ihrigen gesegnete Weihnachten! _hab' ich wohl schon mal geschrieben. _... und den Ihren _ist mir zu nahe an _... und den Irren. _ Nein, Blödsinn, geht natürlich auch, und klingt noch feierlicher.


----------



## berndf

wandle said:


> In _Chambers English Dictionary (1990)_ steht es: _pronoun_ *yours* (*yourn* _dial_.) a double genitive, used predicatively or absolutely.


Die Darstellung ist etwas ungenau. _Yourn _ist kein doppelter Genitiv, der als absolut gebraucht wird, sondern der ursprüngliche absolut. Mittelenglisch unterschied noch zwischen Doppelgenitiv und absolut. In nördlichen Dialekten wurden die Formen vermischt und _yourn_ wurde durch _yours _ersetzt, was sich später dann auf des Standardenglische ausweitete.


----------



## bearded

..und den Iren (Irishmen)


----------



## wandle

berndf said:


> Die Darstellung ist etwas ungenau. _Yourn _ist kein doppelter Genitiv, der als absolut gebraucht wird, sondern der ursprüngliche absolut. Mittelenglisch unterschied noch zwischen Doppelgenitiv und absolut. In nördlichen Dialekten wurden die Formen vermischt und _yourn_ wurde durch _yours _ersetzt, was sich später dann auf des Standardenglische ausweitete.


I shortened the citation for simplicity. The exact quotation from the dictionary, under the entry for *your* reads as follows:


> _prons_: *yourn* (dial.) _yours_; *yours* (a double genitive) used predicatively or absolutely


Thus Chambers says that _yourn_ means _yours_ and that means each is a double genitive.
The expression 'used absolutely' means in a grammatically independent manner. As far as I know, 'absolute' refers to usage, not to a word form.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

So, is the use _absolute _in _Yours is a nice shirt_?

I'm still unable to get what's _double _about the _double genitive. _I know the Latin possessive genitive (besides the possessive dative). I would easily understand an explanation of _The house is yours _as _Domus tui est _if that were indeed the explanation. Is it? But still, what's _double _about the genitive?


----------



## wandle

Schimmelreiter said:


> So, is the use _absolute _in _Yours is a nice shirt_?


Yes.


> I would easily understand an explanation of _The house is yours _as _Domus tui est _if that were indeed the explanation. Is it?


Yes. That is the double genitive, equivalent to the Latin genitive of the personal pronoun.
 The single genitive, if it were in use, would be _The house is *your_ (which is what non-native speakers sometimes say).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

wandle said:


> The single genitive, if it were in use, would be _The house is *your_ (which is what non-native speakers sometimes say).


So the possessive pronoun _your _in _your house _is the genitive of the personal pronoun? And in German, this is so, too? _dein _in _dein Haus_ is but the genitive of _du_? I'm aware _dein _is a variant of _deiner (Ich harre dein)._


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, are there multiple definitions of double genitive?
Mariam Webster explains it (and many other sites, too)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/double genitive

If there is "of" followed by genitive it is a double genitive.

Example;
This is the house of yours.

So "everything of yours" would be a double negative, without any doubt - according to the definition.

I did not find a grammar where "Yours" is a double genitive on its own.

Webster does not negate it - but also not support it.

Like:
Is it yours?


----------



## wandle

According to Chambers Dictionary, 'yours' is a pronoun and a double genitive. This implies that the unused or non-existent pronoun form '*your' is a genitive form. If that were in use, it would be an exact equivalent of the Latin pronoun _tui_ (genitive of _tu_). Instead, 'yours' is used as the effective equivalent of the Latin pronoun _tui_.


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you very much, wandle. 

I understand this, and at first I understood it well. Do they also give a definition of "Double genitive" or is this an implication from their entry?
I ask because I did not find this intuitive definition.


----------



## berndf

wandle said:


> I shortened the citation for simplicity. The exact quotation from the dictionary, under the entry for *your* reads as follows:
> 
> Thus Chambers says that _yourn_ means _yours_ and that means each is a double genitive.
> The expression 'used absolutely' means in a grammatically independent manner. As far as I know, 'absolute' refers to usage, not to a word form.


Etymologically, _Yourn _is *not *a double genitive, only _yours _is. But _yours_ is used today interchangeably is both senses, as a double genitive and as an absolute/predicative form.

Attributive, absolute and predicative are indeed uses and not verb forms. But English, like many other languages too, uses different verb forms to mark the different uses: _your _is used attributively and _yours _predicatively and in the absolute.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> So the possessive pronoun _your _in _your house _is the genitive of the personal pronoun? And in German, this is so, too? _dein _in _dein Haus_ is but the genitive of _du_? I'm aware _dein _is a variant of _deiner (Ich harre dein)._


Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Man kann es durchaus so sehen, dass _dein Hause_ einen attributiver, _das Haus ist dein_ ein prädikativer und _deins ist das rote_ eine absolute Verwendung des Genitivpronomens der zweiten Person Singular ist. Im Deutschen können sich prädikativ und absolut unterscheiden. Im Englischen sind sie immer gleich (_mine, thine, his, hers, its, ours, yours, theirs_).


----------



## manfy

Heureka! Ich hab's entdeckt!

Im DWB unter 'du', Punkt 2 (weit unten):_2. Die nebenform deiner für dein scheint, wie meiner und seiner für mein und sein, aus mundarten in die höhere sprache übergegangen zu sein; mit unrecht hält Adelung das organische dein für eine verkürzung davon. [...]
_​
Noch umfangreicher und aufschlüssiger ist die Beschreibung unter 'sein, seiner' inklusive Analogien zu meiner/deiner und elends langer Ursprungsgeschichte vom Gotischen über ahd und mhd zu nhd._doch schone *seiner* wenn du mit ihm sprichst. 
__Göthe 9, 39.
_​modern (Akkusativ): doch schone *ihn*, wenn du mit ihm sprichst.
_der lag gar hartt an dem podegram und hat zween starcker junger knecht, die *seiner* warten mszten. Wickram rollw. 105, 15
_​modern (Präpositionalobjekt): die *auf ihn* warten mussten.

Bei der Beschreibung zu 'du' scheint zwar Mundart als Ursprung hervorgehoben zu sein, nicht aber bei der überlangen Abhandlung unter 'sein, seiner', obwohl auch dort angedeutet wird, dass meiner/deiner/seiner eine eventuell dialektale Anpassung an das Plural 'unser' darstellen könnte, aber NICHT nur als possesives Genitiv, sondern auch als veraltetes Genitiv, das im Verlaufe der Jahrhunderte durch Dativ und Akkusativ ersetzt worden ist.

Diese beiden Beispielsätze allein, sind bereits ausreichend für mich, um ein (sehr) veraltetes und poetisches "alles, was Deiner ist" zu rechtfertigen und zu verteidigen. Obwohl ich alle eurer obigen Einsprüche verstehe und aus moderner grammatikanalytischer Sicht als gerechtfertigt halte. (genau deswegen hatte mich das ganze auch nicht losgelassen!)​


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Heureka! Ich hab's entdeckt!


Dass das moderne genitivische Personalpronomen _deiner _historisch eine Nebenform von _dein _war, und nicht umgekehrt.

Was hat das mit einem von Dir vorgeschlagenen prädikativen Gebrauch des Possessivpronomens _deiner __(alles, was deiner ist) _zu tun? Ich muss bis auf Weiteres dabei bleiben: Als Possessivpronomen gibt's _deiner _bloß absolut gebraucht: _Der große Teller ist deiner. _Demgegenüber gibt's _Das große Glas ist deiner _(zum Unterschied vom absoluten _deines_​) nur als Rohübersetzung aus dem Lateinischen _(tui est)_, ehe man _gehört dir _zu Papier bringt.


----------



## manfy

Nein, ich meinte eigentlich die Tatsache, dass die veraltete und anscheinend doch nicht ganz unübliche Anwendung des genitivischen Personlapronomens effektiv existiert hat.
_doch schone *seiner* wenn du mit ihm sprichst. -> doch schone ihn ..._
_doch schone *deiner* wenn du mit ihm sprichst. -> doch schone dich ...

ich gehe vor *seiner*. -> ich gehe vor ihm.
ich gehe vor *deiner.* -> ich gehe vor dir.

Infolge, prädikative Ableitung:
Du bist nicht *deiner selbst *heute. -> Du bist nicht du selbst heute.

_Somit drückt "alles, was deiner ist" nicht das possesive "alles, was des deinen ist" aus, sondern ein veraltetes "alles, was du bist", auch umschreibbar als "alles, was deiner selbst ist".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> _prädikative Ableitung:
> Du bist nicht *deiner selbst *heute. -> Du bist nicht du selbst heute.
> 
> _Somit drückt "alles, was deiner ist" nicht das possesive "alles, was des deinen ist" aus, sondern ein veraltetes "alles, was du bist", auch umschreibbar als "alles, was deiner selbst ist".


Subjekt und Subjektsprädikativ stehen zwingend im Nominativ. Immer schon. Ewig. Unveränderlich. Aere perennius.


----------



## bearded

> Hutschi:
> I did not find a grammar stating that 'yours' is a double genitive of its own


Well, I suppose that 'your' is already a simple genitive, as it means ''of you'' (like all possessive adjectives (Germans say 'pronouns'): of me, of him, etc.), and your*s* is a double genitive because it means ''of that which is of you''. My house: a house of me,  a house of mine: one of the houses of me, the house is mine: the house is (one) of those of me...


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Immer schon. Ewig. Unveränderlich. Aere perennius.


 Tja, aber im Gegensatz zu den Römern wissen wir inzwischen, dass Bronze und Messing stark zu Oxidation neigt, unter Einfluss von Zeit und Sauerstoff!

Ergo bibamus! 

PS: Da wir ja Weihnachten haben, möchte ich nicht streiten. As long as you see my point, and I'm sure you do to some degree, I have achieved my goal.
(steirisches) Fazit: "Nix is fix" when it comes to language!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Ergo bibamus!


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Nein, ich meinte eigentlich die Tatsache, dass die veraltete und anscheinend doch nicht ganz unübliche Anwendung des genitivischen Personlapronomens effektiv existiert hat.
> _doch schone *seiner* wenn du mit ihm sprichst. -> doch schone ihn ..._
> _doch schone *deiner* wenn du mit ihm sprichst. -> doch schone dich ..._


Dabei wären wir schon wieder bei Genitivobjekten und (deren übertriebener Benutzung im 17 und 18. Jahrhundert). Das ist immer noch eine ganz andere Baustelle als der prädikativ-adjektivische Gebrauch um den es hier geht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> _der lag gar hartt an dem podegram und hat zween starcker junger knecht, die *seiner* warten mszten. Wickram rollw. 105, 15
> _modern (Präpositionalobjekt): die *auf ihn* warten mussten.


Sorry for answering so late. "warten" has another meaning here:





> sich um jemanden, etwas kümmern, für jemanden, etwas sorgen; pflegen, betreuen Duden


But it’s an old use of the verb, rare nowadays. (But it’s still used with a different meaning, "(an etwas) Arbeiten ausführen, die zur Erhaltung der Funktionsfähigkeit von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig sind", see Duden.)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Schlabberlatz said:


> manfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _der lag gar hartt an dem podegram und hat zween starcker junger knecht, die *seiner* warten muszten. Wickram rollw. 105, 15_
> modern (Präpositionalobjekt): die *auf ihn* warten mussten.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering so late. "warten" has another meaning here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sich um jemanden, etwas kümmern, für jemanden, etwas sorgen; pflegen, betreuen Duden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it’s an old use of the verb, rare nowadays. (But it’s still used with a different meaning, "(an etwas) Arbeiten ausführen, die zur Erhaltung der Funktionsfähigkeit von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig sind", see Duden.)
Click to expand...

_warten_ used to take the genitive in *both* senses of the word _(to wait *on* somebody or something [_cf. _waiter/lady-in-waiting] _and _to wait *for* somebody or something)._

For the latter meaning, see
_Mit jeder Stunde wart' ich seiner Ankunft.
_Schiller: Jungfrau von Orleans 1, 4

cf. _jemandes harren_


----------



## manfy

One interesting sentence from Grimm regarding genitive with 'warten' (highlighting done by me):_ε) vom 17. jahrh. an tritt *eines warten* hinter das schon früher daneben übliche *auf einen warten* (das Stieler noch nicht erwähnt) zurück. 
[...]
Adelung erklärt *eines warten* für obd., aber auch in der edleren und höheren schreibart __vorkommend. *es findet sich in der that bis in die gegenwart nicht nur in der poesie, sondern auch im gewählten prosastil*: [...]
_
​If this is really predominantly 'oberdeutsch' it would explain why I don't have a strong feeling of 'odd', but only 'old and outdated' whenever I hear this sort of genitive use.


----------

